# Thyroidectomy after anterior cervical fusion?



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone had a Thyroidectomy after having prior cervical fusion? Does it make TT more difficult because of the hardware?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you asking if the hardware is likely to "get in the way" or if it's likely to cause issues with scans, etc.?


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

If it might get in the way during surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience on this, but I did have a TT and I do hang around with lots of spine surgeons, so....here goes nothing...

Relative to your spine, your thyroid is fairly superifical. There might be minor complications, but I wouldn't expect much. The bigger issue, I would think, is that during the surgery your head is bent way back. I have a herniated disk in my neck and I was pretty darn sore after (not at the incision, but the back of my neck). I would be asking about that first.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Joplin.

They do know that at the hospital. They told me they will make sure in the O.R. that I am in a comfortable position before the totally put me out and I can bend my neck pretty far back and have good range of motion but I do anticipate a lot of stiffness post surgery. My daughter just bought me a neck pillow for when I get home. Not sure I'm going to like it but I'll give it a try. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I tried one of those neck pillows...it just didn't work out for me. I couldn't stand having anything touch my neck. But, other people rave about them post-op, so its worth a try. I had stitches and when I turned my neck, I could feel a strange pulling sensation. It didn't hurt, but it freaked me out (this was my first surgery) so I didn't move my neck around as much as I should have. I think someone posted some neck range of motions exercises that would have been helpful to do...I was just a weenie.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

I may not love it either. I think I will be uncomfortable no matter what. Trying to psych myself up for this...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mind over matter, brejim. if you think it will be horrible, it probably will be. If you think it won't be too bad, it probably won't be too bad. I suspect your spinal fusion was much more difficult than your thyroidectomy will be. After that spinal fusion, you're a pro!


----------



## Endocrine_Surgeon (Oct 31, 2013)

As joplin noted, the hardware will not be "in the way" as your spine is behind the thyroid.

Any operation on the neck can produce scar tissue, though. As they went anterior, they went near/around the area of the thyroid, so the dissection may be a little more difficult.

We recommend that patients do neck stretching exercises prior to their operations (looking up and down, turning to either side, etc), to try to loosen up the muscles. We think this eases some of the soreness that a lot of people get postop.


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will do that! My neck surgery was in 1999. I also had lumbar fusion a year ago and doing great! I hope to be able to get up and move around as much as possible. I will let everyone know how it went after the 9th!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*I have been there, done that! Actually I had ACDF three levels 4-11, TT 8-12 and another ACDF one level 3-13. The ACDF was in the back of the neck. They actually move everything in front (thyroid, esophagus, vocal cords, muscles, tissue, etc.*) *to the side to get to the spine. The thyroidectomy should be easier, as it is in the front. However, may have some additional soreness due to the operation position you are in. *

*Actually, the second ACDF one level was more of a problem for the surgeon, as scar tissue from the previous ACDF and TT made it more difficult to reach the back of the neck. I hope all goes well for you on the 9th. Any questions, just let me know.*

*Perhaps you can fill me in on the lumbar surgery. I am currently in physical therapy for back, hip and leg pain due to a mess in the lumbar region. I have to do six weeks of physical therapy before insurance will let me do an MRI. There is some narrowing of spaces that showed on Xrays and CT scan.*


----------

